

The Britney Spears Problem - tjsnyder
http://www.americanscientist.org/issues/pub/the-britney-spears-problem/1

======
anon42389475
I enjoyed this. Would most large scale applications of these ideas happen with
Hadoop? Any other software I should be aware of for, e.g., estimating
frequencies in a large text stream?

------
phicou
Ignore the name - this is a clearly-written introduction to stream processing
algorithms.

